# raven guard symbol



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

so im starting a raven guard army, im wondering where the best place to get ravenguard transfer sheets from if there is any or sculpted shoulder pads?

or if anyones got any good advice or a simple guide on painting the ravengurads icon for the shoulder pad that be awesome

cheers in advance fellow heretics


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Tactical squad boxes as well as most squad boxes will have a sheet with about 10 on. Forge world do a whole A4 sheet of raven guard transfers as well as brass etched icons and a veterans pack with some nice sculpted bits. Hope that helps!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> Tactical squad boxes as well as most squad boxes will have a sheet with about 10 on. Forge world do a whole A4 sheet of raven guard transfers as well as brass etched icons and a veterans pack with some nice sculpted bits. Hope that helps!


Here's the bundle: Raven Guard.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> Tactical squad boxes as well as most squad boxes will have a sheet with about 10 on. Forge world do a whole A4 sheet of raven guard transfers as well as brass etched icons and a veterans pack with some nice sculpted bits. Hope that helps!


 i got the space marine transfer sheet but theres no raven guard on it, hmm did i get a duff sheet lol. ill check out the a4 transfer sheets


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

kickboxerdog said:


> i got the space marine transfer sheet but theres no raven guard on it, hmm did i get a duff sheet lol. ill check out the a4 transfer sheets


From the Tactical box? If so, there isn't any RG symbols on that one


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

There also this:







If you want to try your hand at free handing it. Perfect? Nope, but good enough. Helpful if you want to save money


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

that is actually pretty cool thanks


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

The raven guards one of the hardest two free hand though


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

kiro the avenger! said:


> The raven guards one of the hardest two free hand though


I can believe that! The combination of painting black and that chapter symbol has pretty much ruled out RG as a possible chapter for me ever! Which is a pity as it's a pretty awesome chapter fluffwise.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

I prefer flesh tearer fluff myself, but I'm more of a chain sword in the face rather than the sphincter kindof guy


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

DeathJester921 said:


> There also this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh, that's pretty nifty. Have a cookie.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Heh, that's pretty nifty. Have a cookie.


Yeah, I found it last week during my engineering graphics class. Test day, about less than half of the class (its a relatively small class), had already moved on to the other computer lab, where we would do the drawing portion of the test, to wait for the others to finish the written portion, so while we were waiting with AutoCAD already loaded, I figured i'd do what I did junior year. Attempt to draw chapter symbols. Smurfs was easy to do, took me all of 3 or 4 minutes. Then I googled the raven guard symbol and saw that step-by-step guide. Didn't get to finish it before the teacher walked in though.....


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

DeathJester921 said:


> Yeah, I found it last week during my engineering graphics class.


Hmm, then there could well be more?


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Tawa said:


> Hmm, then there could well be more?


Probably. I just stuck with that one because it was the first one I saw and it was step by step


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I may perform some casual searches this week then


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

OH, and I was looking at google images, not links. If that helps at all.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Duly noted, thanks


----------

